# How to trim split ends



## Aprill (Jun 12, 2007)

1. Take some hair (spread it wide), about an inch or whatever you feel comfortable with. This part is a little tricky.

2. Place index finger over the â€œwide" group &amp; the middle finger will be under (kind of like your fingers are pretend scissors) to have the hair on top of it. Then with your ring finger, place it over the hair. Basically weave it through these 3 fingers. Itâ€™s awkward, but start where you feel comfortable. You will probably like the hair just behind your ear. Be prepared for eye strain!

3. Finger placement should be up higher, because you will start there &amp; go down to the ends. This method also has those broken dried off pieces &amp; split ends, popping up.

4. Take scissors and start trimming them off. Beware of the placement or angle of your scissors. Be careful not to chop off a â€œchunk"!

5. Slowly slide fingers down and you will see a whole new set of broken those broken dried off pieces and split ends popping up. Continue all the way to the bottom. When you get there, you may as well just cut them all off.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 12, 2007)

Great tips April!


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 12, 2007)

Great tip, thanks for sharing!


----------



## monniej (Jun 13, 2007)

great tips! can you do one for curly haired folks?


----------



## Jessica (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks for the tips Aprill


----------



## Nox (Jun 14, 2007)

I always look for the "white dots", that tells me if a hair has been split off, ripped, or broken.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Jun 14, 2007)

is there possibly a video tutorial, i beleive it is always better to actually see it once.

is there a video tutorial on trimming because it is always better to see it before you try it.. well for me it is (lol)


----------



## Harlot (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for posting! I will attempt it, hopefully I dont chop my hair off.


----------

